# Summer picnic side dishes... your picks.......



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

i like my Mom's potato salad, baked bns., melon, other stuff. what's your faves?


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 17, 2009)

Yep, DW's potato salad, cole slaw, macaroni salad, and baked beans   Simply staples


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2009)

I love any icy cold melon, sliced strawberries, a shrimp salad using the larger shrimp and chop them, a salad I just made using a shredded  flank steak that is then put with some of  it's reserved juices over romaine with a dressing with some cumin and lemon.Orzo cooked in chix broth adding mushrooms, onions, garlic and a good bit of butter, it's a hot dish, but made in the morning then reheated on the grill.Anti pasto pasta salad, fruit salad with key lime yogurt and some honey.We love my dad's beans and bacon, so I get the ngredients in the crock pot then take it outside and plug in on the pattio and let er rip  Keeps the house cool and drives the cats and the dog bonkers
With my gang all foods are fair game so Sundays well if you ask you get it.
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2009)

My Mom's Macaroni Salad is a staple during the summer around here.  I never get tired of it!


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

elf, i knew you'd be posting 'bout your Mo'm's macaroni; could you re-post the recipe? thanks! since i'm all on my own & without jake for 2 weeks, i get to try all these yummy things that he whines about, i mean Heaven FORBID he try a cold pasta salad, despite my many tries,, so tommorow after lunch i'm cooking your Mom's salad if i hafta search for an hour for that recipe!.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2009)

Going to find link now luvs - hold on - I'll be right back!

Here you go luvs - My Mom's Macaroni Salad

You MUST use half Miracle Whip and half Mayo or my mother will "get " you LOLOL  I'm sure you could cut the ingredients or feed the neighborhood with the left-overs!


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

thank you, dear! i PROMISE 1/2 miracle whip, 1/2 mayo. now i prefer mayo, cept i've always remb.'d your Mom's recipe & i'm off to shop soon for miracle whip for the 1st time!

i'll trim the amt. so i can fit it in my fridge, thx., i just luv ya, elf!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2009)

One more thing...

In the Mexican section of my grocery store they carry an even smaller size macaroni noodle.  THAT's my favorite!  Either that or the very smallest shells.

Be sure to make the dressing separate and not throw it all in the macaroni - that makes a huge difference too.  And rinse your macaroni under cold water first...it helps remove the starch so the dressing doesn't end up so dry.

If you were closer we'd make it together!  I could really use a big spoon of it right now!  It's like a hug from my Mom!


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> One more thing...
> 
> In the Mexican section of my grocery store they carry an even smaller size macaroni noodle. THAT's my favorite! Either that or the very smallest shells.
> 
> ...


 ''i'll check 'ethnic foods'.  aww, too bad we couldn't cook together!


----------



## Cooksie (May 17, 2009)

I like deviled eggs to show up on the picnic table , and I like just about anything marinated, especially bean salad.  And a picnic isn't complete without a watermelon that has been iced down in a cooler.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 17, 2009)

Oooo, I forgot about deviled eggs!  I love deviled eggs


----------



## JohnL (May 17, 2009)

I love cold fried chicken, cole slaw, potato salad and deviled eggs in our picnic basket


----------



## Robo410 (May 17, 2009)

potato or a pasta salad of some type, deviled eggs for sure, baked or "bbq" beans of some type, fresh fruit the real deal! ripe!  gotta have watermelon for summer!.


----------



## merstar (May 17, 2009)

Love this salad:
CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - Beans - MyRecipes.com


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2009)

i'm so hungry for summer now. yum, eggs & melon!


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

Looks wonderful, thanks.


----------

